# Wild Seeds



## SimpleMan (Nov 11, 2008)

Are there any wild seeds out there that can be eaten as food?


----------



## dunappy (Nov 11, 2008)

My favorite is Pinyon (from the tree)
then there are sun flowers
Dill weed seeds ( domestic plant,but can reseed itself in some climates and become like a wild plant)
Common mallow seeds
Kuzu if you live anywhere in the south, you shouldn't have much trouble finding this plant.


----------



## Blissness (Nov 13, 2008)

And all of these are tasty? Do you eat them by theirselves or do you have any mixes/reciepes that you would like to share with us?


----------



## dunappy (Nov 11, 2008)

Pinyon is AWESOME and sells locally for between $7-$14 a LB. So not only is it good for eating it is also good for barter and selling in some parts of the country.

This is pinyon,
Pinon Penny specializing in American Pinon Pine Nuts from $12.50 lb! Goods From The Woods Licking Mo. Retail, wholesale, bulk pinyon nuts,forest direct, fair trade, environmentally sound, pine nuts with the best prices on the internet. [/B] nut speci
Pinon, pinyon, pinon pine nuts, Food Values & Species - p.monophylla, p.edulis

Common mallow is also really good and has been used as a substitute for capers.
Wild edibles: Common mallow - Slashfood
Common Mallo
Mallow

Every one should know about sunflower seeds and dill seeds.

Kudzu, If you live in the south, then you should know Kudzu.

But the whole plant is edible except the vine parts which are useable for baskets.

Kudzu Tea -- The Amazing Story of Kudzu



> Oxford Stroud, author of the novel, Marbles, taught English Composition at Auburn University in Auburn, Alabama for many years. He served his kudzu tea at class parties.
> 
> * Leaves for Use...
> * Best Time to Harvest: Pick tender kudzu leaves in spring and early summer. Young leaves at the end of the vines may be collected at any time. Make sure you are not using leaves that have been sprayed with herbicide!
> ...


----------



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

SimpleMan said:


> Are there any wild seeds out there that can be eaten as food?


Any seeds from pine cones. Wild grass seeds (any grass. Our grains like wheat and buckwheat are also grasses) can be ground into flour, although most of them are tiny. Amaranth and dock both send up seed stalks with thousands of seeds, and the whole seed can be ground into flour, although some winnow them to get rid of the chaff. Amaranth can also be popped like pop corn.

They are all good.


----------

